

How to Fix an Ethernet Cable Clip - fdmvsh
http://www.instructables.com/id/Repair-a-Broken-Ethernet-Plug/

======
waivej
Whoa... How about just chop off the end and put a new one on? I was
intimidated by this until a friend laughed it off as easy. $30 in tools/parts
investment and now I just make cables as needed.

